
Show HN: Business Model Canvas tool with balance and funnel - jmrobles
https://bml.digitalilusion.com
======
brudgers
It looks interesting, but I don't understand what it is and how I might use
it.

~~~
jmrobles
Thanks brudgers.

This tutorial explains what it is and how it is used.

[https://digitalilusion.com/news/become-an-expert-in-
business...](https://digitalilusion.com/news/become-an-expert-in-business-
model-lab-in-10-steps/)

